
Despite $2.6B Magic Leap Sold Less HMDs Than Jeri Ellsworth's Tilt 5 Kickstarter - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/12/magic-leap-cast-ar-jeri-ellsworth-tilt-5.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21725347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21725347)

